# How many TDF will Contador win?



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

How many do you think?


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

We'll have to see his team next year but certainly he can win several.


----------



## Kenobi (Jan 14, 2009)

Where's the slot for "1"?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i'd say 5 for now...


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*too many variables*

I recall the same was said about Ullrich, and Lemond and Merckx...........cycling just works against this.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

Kenobi said:


> Where's the slot for "1"?



Perhaps it is in your dreams?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

not too many in my opinion as he is likely to take some extended time off. Check out the bottom forum if further clarification is needed.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

You guys better stop or we are getting relegated:blush2: faster than Cav!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

shades9323 said:


> You guys better stop or we are getting relegated:blush2: faster than Cav!


agreed, my bad


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

ttug said:


> I recall the same was said about Ullrich, and Lemond and Merckx...........cycling just works against this.


Well, Greg did win three. And probably could have won more if he weren't shot. And there is that Hinault controversy.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

At his age, and assuming he has a run like LA did, he can easily win at least 7. He may not do it as consistantly dominant as LA did, as 7 in a row as that seems untouchable now, but he can win as many as time and ability allows.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I say 4 only because I think he'll focus some on other grand tours as well. Who has won the most Grand Tours ever? Ah, I see from Wikipedia that it's Merckx...I should have known that! He had 11. I see Contador going for that record.


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

his first tdf win does not count. It was given to him, after the chicken was kicked out. I just question his abilities.


----------



## JTC (Nov 4, 2004)

He will get busted for doping before he wins to many.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

paba said:


> ... I just question his abilities.


You do? I'm guessing you don't have a TV or a broadband connection. ut:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

llama31 said:


> I say 4 only because I think he'll focus some on other grand tours as well. Who has won the most Grand Tours ever? Ah, I see from Wikipedia that it's Merckx...I should have known that! He had 11. I see Contador going for that record.


I like that idea. He will be more a bit respectful towards the whole world of cycling than Lance has been. But I think he will make dang sure he has at least five Tours, to place himself among the gods.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

this all assuming that Andy S. does not give AC a run for his money. i think Andy S and AC will battle TDF for the next 4 or so years. Andy S. will do everything in his power in order to beat AC next year.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> this all assuming that Andy S. does not give AC a run for his money. i think Andy S and AC will battle TDF for the next 4 or so years. Andy S. will do everything in his power in order to beat AC next year.


I agree with this. Andy will focus on his training on TT and his mtn climbing will naturally improve. I believe he'll be in par w/ Contador in few years if not maybe next year.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

ac is 27 as of right now so he got 5-6 years left in him, so winning 5 MORE isn't out of question ( 7 total ) throw in giro and perhap couple more tour of spain crowns, he might go down as the greatest ever?? lance in my book is and always will be the best cyclist. agree with some of you that andy schleck will only get better but can he reach the " gap " between him and ac. oh yeah assuming ac and andy would stay health for next half decade. ac v.s andy could be the next great rivals like lance and jan.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

If he is like Lance and just rides Le Tour I think he can tie or beat Lance's 7. But if he wants to win some Giro's and Vuelta's then I say 5 Le Tour, 3 Giro's, 3 Vuelta's.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> I agree with this. Andy will focus on his training on TT and his mtn climbing will naturally improve. I believe he'll be in par w/ Contador in few years if not maybe next year.


Very true. Andy showed a complete turnaround in his TTing over the past year. You can bet Riis will give him all the windtunnel time he needs in the coming year. Not to mention, he has the sworn oath of his brother so it's like fighting two opponents instead of one. Unfair, perhaps,but just the way it is.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

masterken911 said:


> ac v.s andy could be the next great rivals like lance and jan.


Wish this were more true. The Lance-Jan years were as much a true "rivalry" as Yankees-Red Sox pre-2004


----------



## nsw2516 (Jul 21, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Very true. Andy showed a complete turnaround in his TTing over the past year. You can bet Riis will give him all the windtunnel time he needs in the coming year. Not to mention, he has the sworn oath of his brother so it's like fighting two opponents instead of one. Unfair, perhaps,but just the way it is.



Hmm...don't know about this.....sure Andy has the climbing talent and has improved his tt performance dramatically...still, what about Contador's rate of improvement as a tt rider?...what does it say about Contadors' ability to maintain a gap over all rivals that he sees around him right now??...the rider to rival Contador hasn't emerged.. yet...


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

masterken911 said:


> ac v.s andy could be the next great rivals like lance and jan.



So Andy is going to repeatedly come up short?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

masterken911 said:


> ac is 27 as of right now so he got 5-6 years left in him, so winning 5 MORE isn't out of question ( 7 total ) throw in giro and perhap couple more tour of spain crowns, he might go down as the greatest ever?? *lance in my book is and always will be the best cyclist.* agree with some of you that andy schleck will only get better but can he reach the " gap " between him and ac. oh yeah assuming ac and andy would stay health for next half decade. ac v.s andy could be the next great rivals like lance and jan.



Oh my goodness.

He has done great things for the profile of the sport.

The best cyclist ever? Not by many long shots.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it all depends on what his focus is. If he aims soley for the Tour or goes for other grand tours as well. Lance got 7 because it was his sole focus...and he built teams with that specific goal in mind. If Contador takes that approach he could do 7. He's already got 2.


----------



## bljacobs (Feb 2, 2009)

One...

Of course that will be after the test results are in...


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> (Lance) has done great things for the profile of the sport.
> 
> The best cyclist ever? Not by many long shots.


+1

Not even top five.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

bljacobs said:


> One...
> 
> Of course that will be after the test results are in...


Does he have a bad heart and the doctors think he will die tomorrow? They won't let him start for fear of his life?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

shades9323 said:


> How many do you think?


We are back to 2. For now, but it may stay at 2 forever.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Where's the -1 slot?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Too many other strong riders, I can't see him winning more then 2. I think it's going to be another 20 years or more before someone wins more then 6,


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

jtc said:


> he will get busted for doping before he wins to many.


winner!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Whatever team signs Conti in August can look forward to many Grand Tour Top-step Podiums - nuff said.

Andy will be to Conti what Uli was to Lance - his shadow on the second step.


----------



## Nice&slow (Jan 29, 2012)

How many can get taken back is the right question to ask.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice&slow said:


> How many can get taken back is the right question to ask.


From Conti or from Lance?


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

LostViking said:


> Whatever team signs Conti in August can look forward to many Grand Tour Top-step Podiums - nuff said.
> 
> Andy will be to Conti what Uli was to Lance - his shadow on the second step.


Andy will be standing in Cadel's shadow on the number 2 step of the podium this year. 96.1km of time trialing will make sure of that as long as Cadel can keep his bike upright.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

BAi9302010 said:


> Andy will be standing in Cadel's shadow on the number 2 step of the podium this year. 96.1km of time trialing will make sure of that as long as Cadel can keep his bike upright.


on paper, yes, but stranger things have happened. Crashes, sickness, lack of form happens. Bad days happen. Remember how after Giro last year Contador was going to win TdF easily?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Too bad really,, AC had the potential to be the or among the best ever. He such a talented rider, but the asterisk create a huge shadow over every future win. LA is in the same boat... However...I do not chose my top rides because of wins, to me it is much more than that..


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he will win 2 more. Next year my best is on Wiggins or Cadel simply based on TT and the profile of the mountain stages. AS will definitely get his TT practice in and hopefully for 2013 it will become a 3 way contest between Cadel, AS, and AC. 

AC will likely put his focus on all the tours and maybe do a Giro/Vuelta double in the near future. He is definitely one of the most dangerous GC contenders I've seen in a while. Those repeated kicks that he has really take a toll on his opponents.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Where's negative 4???

Seriously, I'm going for 3, then I think he will retire.


----------

